# Circuito Amplificador de Amperaje?



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

Buenas foreros.. Estoy en busca de un circuito amplificadod de Amperaje para una fuente de laboratorio. El trasformador que pienso usar es de una fuente de VHS que entrega en 40v como 0.5A(por el grosor del cable). Tambien tiene otra salida de 12v con 2.5A maximo. Ahora mi Duda es que circuito amplificador le coloco? con que transistores? Como lo coloco? 



PD:tengo pensado usar este circuito para mi fuente:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

buenas kilermenjose.

creo, si no me equivoco, no estás entendiendo bien como funcionaría un amplificador de amperaje... el principio fundamental de trabajo de un circuito del tipo es que puede aumentar el amperaje pero tiene que si o si reducir voltaje...
no se si me explico, o sea, para tu caso, para la fuente de laboratorio no te serviría porque el circuito te está pidiendo 40V 2A y vos no vas a lograr elevar el amperaje y seguir teniendo esos 40V...
Espero no estar equivocándome, pero creo que estoy en lo cierto.

Dijiste que el transfo tiene también otra salida de 12V con 2.5A...
Entonces el campo secundario del transformador tiene 2 bobinados... no se si se puede, pero podrías ver la posibilidad de unir en serie esos dos bobinados y así hacer uno solo. Por ahí si capaz podes, ya que tu voltaje va a ser de unos 52V y xA. ahí si capaz logres subir a 2 amp el transfo manteniendo los 40V....

saludos y espero que alguien mas te ayude...!


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

Haber si te entiendo. El amplificador de amperaje, aumenta Amper pero reduce el voltaje?

Yo digo que en 40v me entrega menos Amper porque el hilo de cobre de la salida de 40v es muy delgado en comparacion del de 12v.. Si quiere subo la foto del trafo para que veas lo que digo..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola.

Con un transformador de 12V, 2.5A con suerte puedes obtener 12Vcc regulados de 2A.
Con el de 40V, 0.5A no es aconsejable emplear el circuito que piensas usar, ya que el regualdor de voltaje no debe trabajar con una diferencia de voltaje de entrada y salida mayor a 40Vcc (aunque puedes usar la versión de alto voltaje que soporta hasta 60Vcc). Pero la corriente no se amplifica de esa manera.
Hay circuitos que reducen el voltaje y aumentan la corriente (fuentes step-down).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

la fuente que pienso hacer esta hecha con un LM317HVK. los 40v rectificados alcanzan como 55v-57v. por eso voy a usar ese regulador. En cuanto al amplificador de corriente como es el diagrama?pero son que me baje el voltaje..


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

EL AFICIONADOOO FIJATE BIEN el circuito que el va a utilizar, es uno de pablin, y lleva un regulador de ALTO VOLTAJE. de la serie LM317 (variable) "HVK" que es de alto voltaje.

Sigo insistiendo, "kiliermenjose", no vas a poder utilizar esa fuente de ningun modo. necesitás adquirir una que ya te provea de ese amperaje y ese voltaje de entrada. a parte, para que te vas a complicar tanto haciendo ese amplificador si lo que pide el circuito es más simple? 

Yo me tiraría por comprar una fuente ya de 40V 2A. No creo que sea excesivamente cara, lo que si no entiendo si se justifica tanta circuitería para una fuente de laboratorio (mas la respectiva placa de la fuente..)

Muchas complicaciones... disculpa, ese es mi punto de vista, no creo que puedas utilizar esa fuente.

,muchos saludos! Octavio.

Otra cosa: viendo el circuito de "Fuente estabilizada regulable de 1.2 a 57V / 1.5A" vi que te pide una fuente de 40V 2A para luego SER RECTIFICADA; o sea que ese circuito funciona con aproximadamente 55Vcc... Acordate que está filtrada y rectificada con 4700 microfaradios y eso elevaría el voltaje hasta por ahí... creo, si mal no recuerdo, es que el cálculo para saber cuantos volt de contínua vas a tener era así:
Vcc= Vca x 1.42

En tu caso sería 40V x 1.42 igual a unos 56.8 o 57 volts aprox.
DE AHÍ LA FUENTE QUE ENTREGA 57 VOLT HASTA 1.2, que es el mínimo que puede bajar ese regulador.

Acordate que a mayor reducción de voltaje, mayor temperatura vas a tener el el LM317HVK. Si no me equivoco, ese regulador tiene un encapsulado tipo TO-3, asíque con un buen disipador no vas a tener problemas.

bueno, saludos y cualquier duda comentá no más y te ayudamos,
Octavio.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola.

Si puede usar la fuente de 40V, 0.5A, pero nunca va a obtener más de 0.5A, sólo tendrá una fuente de voltaje variable regulada.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Tienes razón, sólo vi circuito, pero no me percaté del tipo de regualdor.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

Si ok.

Igual como dice elaficionado, la fuente la vas a poder usar talvez, pero ni loco le pidas 800mA a la salida porque no te los va a dar. Va, me parece sin sentido hacer esta fuente de laboratorio sin "fuerza". Generalmente los circuitos (dependiendo de que tipo sean, de medición, sonido, etc) suelen requerir mínimo 1A.

Y aparte viste el título del proyecto? "Fuente estabilizada regulable de 1.2 a 57V / 1.5A"
Hasta 1.5 amperes. O sea que con la indicada fuente ya en solo circuito ya pierdes 0.5 amper... o sea que tu fuente va a andar cerca de los 100mA supongo estimativamente...

saludos.
PD: Elaficionado, no consideraste la opción de capaz poder unir en uno solo esos dos bobinados que killermenjose tiene? talvez se puedan unir y sumar 60 volts, pero de hecho que de ninguna manera va a lograr los 2 A, pero talvés 1A si... que te parece? muy loca la idea?


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

En efecto  Octavio, es 40v*1.4142.. En San Google vi que puedo colocar 3 transistores 2N3055 con 3 resistencias para el amplificador de corriente lo que no se es cuando Amper me amplifica..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando dos transformadores están en serie siempre predomina la corriente más pequeña, ya que si se le pide una corriente mayor, el elemento de menor corriente se deteriora (se abre o se cortocircuita).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Ver la potencia del transfornado, que nos dice cuál es la máxima corriente que se puede obtener a un voltaje dado.

Chao.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

killermenjose...

duro el pollo... jeje

no creo que puedas de manera alguna conseguir esos dos amperes, a ver, si me haces un favor: 

tomale una foto al transformador con algún objeto conocido al lado (una birome), para tener una referencia de tamaño. y que se vean el grosor del alambre de cobre de los bobinados secundarios...

A ver si estoy tan equivocado. Uno con el tiempo se va dando cuenta "a ojo" cuantos amperes tira tal fuente por el tamaño del núcleo de hierro y los bobinados...

pone una imagen de tu transfo por favor killermenjose.
saludos, Octavio.


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

Jajajaja!! bueno octavio ahi te dejo algunas fotos del trafo.
El extractor de estaño mide de largo como 19cm aproximadamente. en la tercera, cuarta y ultima foto se ven las cables. los 2 primeros (derecha a izquierda) son los de 12v y 2A. El cuarto cable es el de 40v y poco amperes..


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2010)

Así nomás, a ojo, el núcleo ese no llega a los 100VA, con lo que estará limitado a una potencia máxima de alrededor de 80W.
Leé por acá para poder calcular bien las características de tu trafo.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 8, 2010)

@Cacho Hice las mediciones de tema que mandastes y la Corriente que me dio en la teoria es de 5.2A   . no esntiendo esto!!


----------



## pablor09 (Ene 9, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> @Cacho Hice las mediciones de tema que mandastes y la Corriente que me dio en la teoria es de 5.2A   . no esntiendo esto!!


 
Hola
Segun el hilo del post queres hacer una fuente de laboratorio razonable, con un trafo con dos secundarios, uno de 40v 0.5A y uno de 12v 2.5A. Ahora lo que no entiendo es que tipo de fuente pretendes tener....o sea, fuente regulable calculo yo o tensiones fijas ?¿?
Maximo y minimo de tension de entrega y de corriente que pretendes....
Respondiendo eso capaz te puedo ayudar en algo
Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 9, 2010)

@pablor09  La quiero hacer regulable, no importa regular la corriente. solo el voltaje.. como de 1.2v a 57v o algo asi


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Así nomás, a ojo, el núcleo ese no llega a los 100VA, con lo que estará limitado a una potencia máxima de alrededor de 80W.
> Leé por acá para poder calcular bien las características de tu trafo.
> 
> Saludos



Killermenjose, ahí se metió un ingeniero. Hacele caso a él que es un groso. Como dijo, ese transformador, por el tamaño que tiene no va a llegar ni a palos a los 2 amperes... SOBRE 40 VOLTS! MENOS!

Vas a tener que optar por adquirir un nuevo transformador como el que te propone el circuito original. Ni más ni menos. La corriente no es mágica, no la saca el mago de la galera, algo la tiene que proveer y ese algo es el transfo que necesitás.

Saludos, Octavio.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> ...la Corriente que me dio en la teoria es de 5.2A



Tené presente que P=V*I, eso quiere decir que en un núcleo de (digamos) 100VA tendrás disponibles 80W de potencia (aquello de potencias aparentes y reales o disponibles) y esos 80W podés lograrlos con 1V y 80A o con 80V y 1A. O cualquiera de las infinitas combinaciones intermedias (hay alguna otra limitación en la corriente, pero no viene al caso).
Esto está limitado por las características del núcleo.

El otro limitante del trafo serán los bobinados. Si el alambre que se usa es demasiado fino (tanto en el primario como en el secundario), la máxima corriente admisible será menor y no hay vueltas. No importa el voltaje (eso depende de la cantidad de vueltas), la corriente máxima será la que dicte el cobre; si te pasás, se quema el esmalte (se calienta demasiado) y se pone en corto. Si te pasás mucho, se funde el alambre (se calienta más todavía).

Entonces, ¿qué potencia aparente tiene tu trafo según esos cálculos? (si ponés las medidas, mejor) y ¿qué tensiones entrega?.

Saludos



tavo10 dijo:


> ...ahí se metió un ingeniero...


Ingenioso en todo caso, pero Ingeniero no...


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2010)

Tienes que poner un transistor del tipo NPN (2N3055) En configuracion de seguidor emisivo. El colector al "in del CI" asi de ese modo tienes a disposicion todo el voltaje que te de la fuente. La base la conectas a la salida del regulador V+ y por emisor tendras todo el voltaje de la fuente menos la caida en la juntura del transistor.

La regulacion te la da el integrado y la corriente maxima te la esta dando la fuente propiamente dicha por un lado y el transistor en segundo. Como dicen los colegas aca no se amplifica corriente sino que se regula tension a una corriente dada por el transistor que le coloques como salida. 

Por ejemplo si ese integrado te da como salida maxima 1 amper y tu fuente es de 3 amperes el transistor es quien soportara la carga de la misma. Toda la corriente pasara por el y solamente la corriente de base del transistor sera la que tendra el integrado como carga. 

*decis: regulable como de 1.2v a 57v o algo asi* Para llegar a 57v de salida tenes que tener al menos 60/63 volts a la salida de la fuente.

La corriente maxima nunca podra ser mayor a la fuente de la misma (transformador), siempre menor por las perdidas...


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 9, 2010)

Aja.. Cacho las medidas son: a=4.3cm y b=6.3cm...
Entonces buscare otro trafo. Toy seguro que por ahi hay uno de un viejo equipo de sonido AIWA, no se de cuanto Voltaje es ni de cuanto amperaje!! lo busco y les aviso.vale?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> ...las medidas son: a=4.3cm y b=6.3cm...


 Eso es un trafo bastaaaante grande... Del orden de los 300-350VA. 
Me parece que mediste algo mal. Sólo cuenta la medida de la "pata" central del núcleo, la que va por adentro del carretel.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 10, 2010)

Mirando la foto esas medidas parecen ser el ancho y el alto de tu trafo, nada que ver, [inserte su puteada favorita aquí].
Esto esta visto de arriba:
Ver el archivo adjunto 13132


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2010)

300 a 500 mA.. no creo que de mas..


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 10, 2010)

Bueno veo el trafo desde arriba.. eso es lo que mide.. el trafo pesa aproximadamente como 800gramos..


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 10, 2010)

Hierro: 0.8 kg / 7874 kg/m³ = 0.000101m³ × 1.000.000 cm³/m³ = 101.60 cm³
Cobre: 0.8 kg / 8960 kg/m³ = 0.000089m³ × 1.000.000 cm³/m³ = 89,28 cm³
4,3 cm × 6.3 cm = 27.09 cm²
100 cm³ / 27.09 cm² = 3,69 cm
Un cubo de 4,3 cm × 6.3 cm × 3,7 cm de hierro y cobre pesa aproximadamente 800g
Según mis cálculos estas midiendo como el culo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Un cubo de 4,3 cm × 6.3 cm × 3,7 cm de hierro y cobre pesa aproximadamente 800g
> Según mis cálculos estas midiendo como el culo.


Por las dudas, con tags:

[Ironía]
Nilfred... ¿Qué dijimos del lenguaje?
Estamos hablando de un _paralelepípedo_, más exactamente de uno _recto_. Y es el caso particular de un _ortoedro.

_¿Cómo vas a poner que stá midiendo un _cubo_? Deberías poner _ortoedro_.
[/Ironía]

Perdón, no pude contener ni la risa ni el comentario pavo...


----------



## wacalo (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola: Ya lo dijo elaficionado: "Hay circuitos que reducen el voltaje y aumentan la corriente (fuentes step-down)".
Solo por darte un ejemplo de algo conocido: Usa un LM2576: Step-Down (buck converter) soporta hasta 45V de entrada. Corriente Max. de 3A y tension de salida regulable (precio en digikey u$s 2.15). Puedes mirar el datasheet en la pagina de ON Semiconductor (o National, etc).


----------

